
Launching RemoteMeetup.com - franzunix
https://medium.com/remote-meetup/remotemeetup-com-27889b2510e7#.cpp5ffj61
======
henningpeters
Great idea! This would be particularly useful for niche topics that don't have
good meetup groups in all big cities. All the effort the organizers spend on
finding high-quality speakers and attracting the right crowd could be
multiplied. We have been thinking about running our Berlin NLP meetup
([http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/Berlin-Language-
Technology](http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/Berlin-Language-Technology)) more
remotely, but the only thing we've done so far is posting videos of the talks
online.

Meetup.com has been really great for us in getting attention for our _local_
meetup, but it isn't the right tool if you are running it non-
locally/remotely. Sth. like meetup.com in terms of discoverability + a
standardized tech infrastructure (sth. that "just works") for remote meetups
is desperately needed.

